# Don't Drive Your 350Z Over a Cliff



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Pics from this morning's paper. The driver was racing another car over the Pali Highway came to the first turn outside the tunnels and went over the embankment.:yikes: Beer bottles in the car. 35 years old and a recent law school graduate.


----------



## Manu (Jul 21, 2005)

I still want one


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

No seatbelt either. The story said the driver was ejected from the car and ended up underneath it. And that they want to talk to the guy he was racing.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Cliff3 said:


> No seatbelt either. The story said the driver was ejected from the car and ended up underneath it. And that they want to talk to the guy he was racing.


About 18 months ago two cars were racing on the freeway and one hit a truck that was setting up the HOV lane for the morning rush hour, almost vaporized the car.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Always glad to see idiots removing themselves from the gene pool and not hurting others in the process.


----------



## James (Jun 30, 2004)

blueguydotcom said:


> Always glad to see idiots removing themselves from the gene pool and not hurting others in the process.


 :stupid:

His life was going to come to an end in a blaze of stupidity sooner or later. The less colateral damage the better.


----------



## LA525iT (Oct 27, 2003)

vexed said:


> 35 years old and a recent law school graduate.


Hope he aced 'Wills & Trusts'


----------



## hawk2100n (Sep 19, 2005)

blueguydotcom said:


> Always glad to see idiots removing themselves from the gene pool and not hurting others in the process.


You just described perfectly the qualifications for a Darwin Award, and I think that this award goes to the 350z driver.


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

Makes me wonder about the other driver though. I wonder if they will turn themselves in.

Reminds me of one time taking a hard corner in a tunnell in Seattle. I wasnt racing anyone, but I took this corner at the highest speed I could regularly as it was on my way home and it is banked perfect for the way my car handles. Well one day I took it fast as ever and looked in my rearview. Apparantly a Honda Civic was coming hot on me before the corner and never slowed down. Im sure they didnt die but they messed that Civic up good. I felt kinda bad because if I had slowed down for the corner, the guy behind me would have had too also. Which kinda sucks. When driving pretty much anything I find myself having to drive for the idiots behind me. I swear at least 70% of people dont understand true braking distance. Its either someone following too close or some brake happy lunatic seeing just how hard they can push their brake pedal without hitting ABS.

Considering the ever growing traffic levels and lack of infrastructure to support it, unless they raise the standards or costs for driving, in a few more years it is going to be hardly worth my time.


----------



## ffej (Aug 17, 2005)

misterlance said:


> Reminds me of one time taking a hard corner in a tunnell in Seattle. I wasnt racing anyone, but I took this corner at the highest speed I could regularly as it was on my way home and it is banked perfect for the way my car handles. Well one day I took it fast as ever and looked in my rearview. Apparantly a Honda Civic was coming hot on me before the corner and never slowed down. Im sure they didnt die but they messed that Civic up good. I felt kinda bad because if I had slowed down for the corner, the guy behind me would have had too also. Which kinda sucks. When driving pretty much anything I find myself having to drive for the idiots behind me. I swear at least 70% of people dont understand true braking distance. Its either someone following too close or some brake happy lunatic seeing just how hard they can push their brake pedal without hitting ABS.


Well, I have to say this: If you weren't personally engaged with the other driver, you have no responsibility for what happened. Far too many people don't know the limits of their cars or the limit of their driving skill.

And having driven through Seattle at different times of day, I have to say that your traffic sucks. Even compared to the stuff we have here in the Bay Area. I might not drive weekdays if I had to deal with that stuff on a daily basis.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

The older I get (I'm 37 now), the more I realize how uninvincible we all really are.

I drive my crazy-fast car like a normal person, I no longer want to play football after a broken wrist, and I am cognizant of my own mortality more now than ever before.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

you could be Michael Schumacher but if the other schmuck can't drive you can still go down over it :tsk: 

street racing is for idiots :thumbdwn:


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

So worthless, 35 years, all that time in law school, and then you go and do that?  :dunno:


----------



## Jetpilot718 (Dec 27, 2005)

I read this over at my forum too.. sad story. I doubt a single person on this forum hasn't done somethin stupid and similar, sucks when someone has to pay for it with their lives. 


But the beer in the car thing is inexcusable.. kinda tips the scales of fate with that one.


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

Moderato said:


> So worthless, 35 years, all that time in law school, and then you go and do that?  :dunno:


I thought law school was about 3 years? In fact, piano restoration school is just as long as law school. That isn't very long, when compared to Medschool.


----------



## LA525iT (Oct 27, 2003)

SmoothCruise said:


> I thought law school was about 3 years? In fact, piano restoration school is just as long as law school. That isn't very long, when compared to Medschool.


Shouldve gone to piano restoration school


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

SmoothCruise said:


> I thought law school was about 3 years? In fact, piano restoration school is just as long as law school. That isn't very long, when compared to Medschool.


Yeah, but either way it's a waste. I feel worse for the guy's family and loved ones than I do for him though.


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

LA525iT said:


> Shouldve gone to piano restoration school


Yeah, but I doubt you'd make as much money restoring pianos as you would a doctor or lawyer. Although, I would find restoring grand pianos to be just as satisfying.


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

Jetpilot718 said:


> I read this over at my forum too.. sad story. I doubt a single person on this forum hasn't done somethin stupid and similar, sucks when someone has to pay for it with their lives.
> 
> But the beer in the car thing is inexcusable.. kinda tips the scales of fate with that one.


Very well said. I was going to post something similar, too. The beer (if he's found to be under the influence) and NO seat belt stopped me. Very sad indeed. :tsk:


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Jetpilot718 said:


> I read this over at my forum too.. sad story. I doubt a single person on this forum hasn't done somethin stupid and similar, sucks when someone has to pay for it with their lives.
> 
> But the beer in the car thing is inexcusable.. kinda tips the scales of fate with that one.


Maybe I'm just a cold hearted bastard but I feel absolutely no empathy. Hell, driving without a seatbelt seals it.


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

SpeedFreak! said:


> Very well said. I was going to post something similar, too. The beer (if he's found to be under the influence) and NO seat belt stopped me. Very sad indeed. :tsk:


I can't believe that someone of that age and with that education wouldn't know their limits as far as beer & driving go. I'm going to make sure that I preach to my son everyday how dangerous a car can be when he gets to be driving age. I'll probably even send him to a decent HP driving school so he can see what happens when you think you know how to drive fast, but don't.


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

SmoothCruise said:


> I thought law school was about 3 years? In fact, piano restoration school is just as long as law school. That isn't very long, when compared to Medschool.


I'm going to have to give you a big "W H A T E V E R" for that one.


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

Moderato said:


> I'm going to have to give you a big "W H A T E V E R" for that one.


I'm still trying to figure out what the hell piano restoration school has to do with any of this. :dunno:


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

Moderato said:


> I'm going to have to give you a big "W H A T E V E R" for that one.


Okay, your original quote:

"So worthless, 35 years, all that time in law school, and then you go and do that?"

No, he did not spend "all that time" to go to law school for 35 years. It's not like he's a calf raised for law school veal that when he got out, and got his first taste of freedom, he drove a car off a bridge. He went to school around 32, plenty of freedom and time to learn how to drive; plenty of time to practice good decisions. It would be a disaster for any of his potential clients had he practiced law, because he definitely doesn't practice sound judgement. The guy is clearly impulsive, and thank goodness for us and his potential clients that he decided to retire early.


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

Moderato said:


> I can't believe that someone of that age and with that education wouldn't know their limits as far as beer & driving go. I'm going to make sure that I preach to my son everyday how dangerous a car can be when he gets to be driving age. I'll probably even send him to a decent HP driving school so he can see what happens when you think you know how to drive fast, but don't.


HP school may be effective, but that can backfire. Preaching to your kid will only aggravate him. You are better off coaching his emotional maturity. E.g., I doubt driving school will discourage the decisoin to street race if your kid is in an mental state where he needs to show off his 'bravura' and he gets challenged by some guy in a Subaru WRX, in fact, the driving school may just encourage the behavior.


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

SmoothCruise said:


> E.g., I doubt driving school will discourage the decisoin to street race if your kid is in an mental state where he needs to show off his 'bravura' and he gets challenged by some guy in a Subaru WRX, in fact, the driving school may just encourage the behavior.


Have your read my sig lately?


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

SmoothCruise said:


> Okay, your original quote:
> 
> "So worthless, 35 years, all that time in law school, and then you go and do that?"
> 
> No, he did not spend "all that time" to go to law school for 35 years. It's not like he's a calf raised for law school veal that when he got out, and got his first taste of freedom, he drove a car off a bridge. He went to school around 32, plenty of freedom and time to learn how to drive; plenty of time to practice good decisions. It would be a disaster for any of his potential clients had he practiced law, because he definitely doesn't practice sound judgement. The guy is clearly impulsive, and thank goodness for us and his potential clients that he decided to retire early.


 uch:


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Looks like an oversteer on a base model Z without the LSD. Car doesn't look any better then the one my brother had before he crashed it.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

misterlance said:


> Makes me wonder about the other driver though. I wonder if they will turn themselves in.
> 
> Reminds me of one time taking a hard corner in a tunnell in Seattle. I wasnt racing anyone, but I took this corner at the highest speed I could regularly as it was on my way home and it is banked perfect for the way my car handles. Well one day I took it fast as ever and looked in my rearview. Apparantly a Honda Civic was coming hot on me before the corner and never slowed down. Im sure they didnt die but they messed that Civic up good. I felt kinda bad because if I had slowed down for the corner, the guy behind me would have had too also. Which kinda sucks. When driving pretty much anything I find myself having to drive for the idiots behind me. I swear at least 70% of people dont understand true braking distance. Its either someone following too close or some brake happy lunatic seeing just how hard they can push their brake pedal without hitting ABS.
> 
> Considering the ever growing traffic levels and lack of infrastructure to support it, unless they raise the standards or costs for driving, in a few more years it is going to be hardly worth my time.


True.. Many people out there don't know the braking distances on cars either. My R32 brakes in 110 Ft from 60 MPH stock with the lighter wheels, better pads, rotors and tires I have on I am sure to brake in around 105 Ft. from 60 MPH while the average car out there that tailgates you needs 150 feet to brake from 60 MPH.. I do wonder what his reaction will be when I tap my foot on the brakes when he is behind me tailgating at 80 MPH.. :eeps:


----------



## wwb4 (Dec 29, 2005)

:nono: Racing on the streets never pans out. This is further proof of it.


----------



## nopcbs (Sep 17, 2004)

*What a waste of a fine car.*

All those Azteks around and this clown had to waste a perfectly good Z.



vexed said:


> Pics from this morning's paper. The driver was racing another car over the Pali Highway came to the first turn outside the tunnels and went over the embankment.:yikes: Beer bottles in the car. 35 years old and a recent law school graduate.


----------

